# Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?



## DonBarcal (10. Dezember 2008)

*Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*

Hi,

ich wollt nen DDR-Plattenspieler an meine Anlage über Cinch anschließen und jetzt bin ich am grübeln, wie genau.
Ich hab hier mal ein Bild von den Anschlüssen am Plattenspieler:
http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/1639/n4yh2sxq_jpg.htm

Rechts sind ja diese DDR-"DIN"-Anschlüsse. Aber wie nennt man die in der Mitte? Und welche der beiden Möglichkeiten wird mir ein besseres Ergebnis liefern?

Nebenbei frage ich mich auch noch, wozu dieses Ding neben dem Stromanschluss gut ist. Man kann es federnd reindrücken aber der Zweck will sich mir nicht erschließen.

MFG Christoph


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*

so was hab ich noch nie gesehen, aber die symbole in der mitte deuten darauf hin, dass man da direkt passende boxen anschließt (R = rechts, L = links). vielleicht passen da nur die Boxen dran, die dabei waren... 


und das zum reindrücken: vielleicht ein/aus für die boxen? vielleicht isses aber auch eine art entmagnetisierer, damit störungen vermieden werden? vlt. kennst du das ja, dass sich über platten manchmal so ein statisches feld ergibt, wenn man mit der hand leicht drüberfährt.


----------



## olstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*

Eigentlich sehen die Boxen-Anschlüsse(das sind in der Tat welche, hab hier auch noch vier Boxen von der Sorte) genau so aus wie die von den alten Dual-Spielern meines Dads wofür ich aber auch noch keine Adapter gesehen habe.
Selbige haben vorne aber auch eine große Klinke als Kopfhörerausgang wofür es wiederum an jeder Ecke Cinch-Adapter gibt, vielleicht findet sich bei deinem Modell ja auch sowas.


----------



## DonBarcal (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*



			
				Herbboy am 10.12.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> und das zum reindrücken: vielleicht ein/aus für die boxen? vielleicht isses aber auch eine art entmagnetisierer, damit störungen vermieden werden?



Aber wieso sollte das dann hinten dran verbaut werden, wo man schlecht rankommt?

@olstyle: Meiner hat leider keinen Kopfhöhreranschluss. Aber selbst wenn, wäre das bestimmt kein Klinkenstecker bei nem DDR-Gerät aus den 70er Jahren


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*



			
				DonBarcal am 10.12.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 10.12.2008 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 weil das dann direkt am stromkabel liegt, das als erdung dient, und weil es vorne scheisse aussieht 

wohnst du denn im osten? vlt. gibt es ja noch nen alteingesessenen TV/radioladen bei dir, wo du mal fragen kannst.

vlt. isses aber auch ein funk-notrufschalter, damit als gäste einer party getarnte IMs bei nicht staatskonformer musik heimlich ein signal an die stasi senden konnten... ?    :-o


----------



## olstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*



			
				DonBarcal am 10.12.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> @olstyle: Meiner hat leider keinen Kopfhöhreranschluss. Aber selbst wenn, wäre das bestimmt kein Klinkenstecker bei nem DDR-Gerät aus den 70er Jahren


Die große Klinke ist älter als die DDR und die von mir beschriebenen Spieler auch aus den Siebzigern, nur halt BRD-Qualität  .

Was die Lautsprecheranschlüsse an geht, das sind auch DIN-Stecker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sahen(egal ob die LS-Variante oder die Fünfpolige) auf beiden Seiten der Mauer gleich aus, übertrugen aber verschiedene Spannungen.


----------



## DonBarcal (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*

Na gut, 1:0 für euch beide  

Hier hab ich übrigens was über das Gerät gefunden:

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/ehrlich_belcanto_3010.html


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*



			
				DonBarcal am 10.12.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, 1:0 für euch beide
> 
> Hier hab ich übrigens was über das Gerät gefunden:
> 
> http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/ehrlich_belcanto_3010.html




o.k, dann sind die beiden rechten anschlüsse eh nicht nutzbar, da es EINgänge sind. 


ps: der schalter kann natürlich auch was anderes sein war nur ne vermutung.


----------



## DonBarcal (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*

Gut, dann weiß ich jetzt, was ich brauche. Aber es ist schon komisch, ich finde nur Lautprecherstecker-Cinch-Adapter und keine derartigen Kabel. Naja, egal.

Jedenfalls Danke euch beiden!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*



			
				DonBarcal am 10.12.2008 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dann weiß ich jetzt, was ich brauche. Aber es ist schon komisch, ich finde nur Lautprecherstecker-Cinch-Adapter und keine derartigen Kabel. Naja, egal.


  nun, die nachfrage ist einfach zu gering. wer hat denn schon noch so ein gerät? vlt. gibt es sogar adapter, aber solche vorzuhalten lohnt sich dann halt offenbar nicht für onlineshops. 

es kann aber auch sein, dass das ausgangssignal gar nicht dem standard enspricht und daher nicht ohne ein zusatzgerät zu nutzen wäre (die org. boxen beinhalten das "zusatzgerät" halt), und so ein zusatzgerät würde dann halt in jedem falle in der produktion teurer sein als ein simpler adapter, so dass die nachfrage noch weiter absinkt, was den preis dann NOCH teurer machen würde - würd sich also erst recht nicht lohnen, den herzustellen 

vlt. gibt es aber auch mehr leute, die so was brauchen könnten, als die herstelelr denken, und es wär ne lohnenswerte marktlücke. ^^


----------



## DonBarcal (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*



			
				Herbboy am 10.12.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> es kann aber auch sein, dass das ausgangssignal gar nicht dem standard enspricht und daher nicht ohne ein zusatzgerät zu nutzen wäre



Hey, mach mir hier keine Angst!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*



			
				DonBarcal am 11.12.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 10.12.2008 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



steht doch alles da: das ding hat einen verstärker integriert, an die anschlüsse mit dem lautsprechersymbol passen also lautsprecher die gleichen stecker und zumindest gleiche leistung haben - also 2x8w, was sich für mich nicht nach hifi anhört.
anschluss an einen line in dürfte darüber unmöglich sein.


----------



## DonBarcal (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 11.12.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> anschluss an einen line in dürfte darüber unmöglich sein.


Ich wills ja nicht am PC anschließen sondern an meine Stereoanlage über den AUX-Eingang. Da müsste das funktionieren.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*



			
				DonBarcal am 11.12.2008 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 11.12.2008 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist soundtechnisch identisch. sind nru andere steckerformen, aber das signal ist technisch gesehen das gleiche.


----------



## PForsberg (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*



			
				DonBarcal am 10.12.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 10.12.2008 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Ding könnte, so würde ich es vermuten zur Erdung sein. Neuere Plattenspieler haben dies mit einer kleinen Schraube, wo man das Erdungskabel dann festmachen kann. So wird zumeist ein ekliges Brummen vermieden wenn man Verstärker oder Boxen anschließt.


----------



## DonBarcal (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alten Plattenspieler anschließen, aber wie?*

Ich war jetzt mal in nem Laden und bin durchaus schlauer geworden.

Das komische Teil neben dem Stromkabel ist eine Sicherung. Außerdem sind TA und TB Ausgänge (vielleicht hat sich der in dem Link verschrieben) - die funktionieren allerdings nicht mehr. 
Wenn ich den über die Lautsprecherausgänge anschließen will, brauch ich dafür nen Adapter. Mal sehen, ob ich mir den kauf. Wär blöd, wenn der Plattenspieler eine Woche danach den Geist aufgibt...

Danke auf jedenfall an alle, die mit mir spekuliert haben


----------

